# Post pictures?



## pathfinder100 (Nov 14, 2006)

I was going to post some pics of my recently purchased Pathfinder. Do you need to be a paying member to do so?


----------



## amm888 (Dec 10, 2006)

no, just upload your pics from your computer onto a free online picture-hosting site like webshot (not the best, but what i happen to use) and then from there link them to your post.

al


----------



## bladam (Jun 26, 2006)

I like Free Image and Video Hosting - Photo Image Hosting Site : Photobucket.com


----------



## seven_b13 (Oct 9, 2006)

i usually use 

TinyPic Video and Photo Sharing

_very easy.. probably the easiest of the bunch mentioned_


----------

